

Anatomy of a Re-Design, Part I - myoung8
http://carwoo.com/blog/anatomy-of-a-re-design-part-i/

======
patio11
"Perfect is the enemy of deployment." is a great line.

------
HackrNwsDesignr
Congratulations on a great concept and design. Any plans to offer a free trial
or demo of the product?

